# Power supply for dc guitar amp



## little12 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a guitar amp with a dc power input (alternate to the regular ac plug-in); you can use it with your car cigartte lighter, etc. : is there a way i could get some kind of dry cell dc battery and use it to power this thing ? thanks (i don't want to carry arount a car battery, too heavy) ; thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo little12 :wave:

Assuming the amp uses 12VDC, most 'dry-cell' batteries will likely be drained in a short time - If car-batteries are too big to lug around, have you thought of using motorbike batteries? They're available in 12VDC flavours and, as well as being a lot smaller, are also rechargeable.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A cleaner and safer alternative to motorcycle batteries would be the sealed batteries made for emergency lights/exit signs.


----------

